# 1963 3/4 Deluxe Color Stingray Fantasies



## creebobby (Dec 15, 2014)

I love the look of early 63/4 Stingrays!

But one thing that's always bothered me is that Schwinn didn't offer a bigger variety of Kustom colors when they launched the early Sting-Rays.

63 - Red, Coppertone, Violet.
64 - Add Sky Blue, Lime.
Done.

Those colors are all great but for me it's a limited palette that doesn't quite capture the spirit of the age.

Last night for fun I photo-shopped up some fantasy custom candy colors.

I'm also partial to the reverse guard, so I'll call these 63 3/4 Deluxe Color Stingrays:

Sting-Ray Blue






Sting-Ray Turquoise





Sting-Ray Salmon





Sting-Ray Lemon-Lime





Sting-Ray Silver





If only Schwinn had released all these as limited Christmas 1963 colors!


----------



## butnut (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn...those are very kool! Funny, I had a '63 in Lime green.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 29, 2014)

They did have a version of Terrracotta for a limited time,kinda' like metallic tomato soup.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 8, 2015)

Good idea!!! I especially love the first one. 

Maybe you'll have to do more colors.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 9, 2015)

I always thought Schwinn should have jumped on the Wagon with the Duel Fade Color combo's!


----------

